# Burner vs Nike Dymo



## horsegoer (Aug 22, 2010)

Ok so I have my used Burner driver I just bought and am having a bit of buyers remorse so I ordered a brand new Nike Dymo driver for $90. Just about the same price as my Burner. I just assumed( and might be correct) that Nike in the world of golf is inferior to TM, Callaway, Ping etc. But the driver actually got pretty good reviews and the price seemed very good. I will text them both out this weekend and make my decision on which to keep. Thanks


----------



## horsegoer (Aug 22, 2010)

Wow.. No opinions???


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I think nike gear is over price for what it iss here in Oz and that taylor made is better but hey Tiger can make the nikes talk so I guess there not that bad.


----------

